

Apple seeks patent for Smart Cover with embedded secondary display - QuarkSpark
http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/02/apple-smart-cover-display-patent-application/

======
josephagoss
Its a interesting idea, but its one of those things Apple would only do if
they thought they could make it truly mainstream.

The trouble with this, is it reminds me of the embedded screen in the
Dreamcast. Its almost a gimmick to sell devices but one that is rarely used.

Considering apple was going to ditch the iPhone because they had trouble
getting a sensor that could shut off the touch screen properly when held to
your ear, its highly unlikely they would release this. Remember Apple will
only go ahead with this if they really think 90% of their customers would use
it.

